# Too bad the seller went to the BBC School of Bicycle Pricing,



## dfa242 (Sep 30, 2012)

but this is a nice bike -

*http://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-rar...347?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3ccb21ee7b*


----------



## daved66 (Sep 30, 2012)

how true~   BBC has optomistic pricing for sure.


----------



## Iverider (Oct 1, 2012)

That looks like a "Good Buy" compared to 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/EARLIEST-KN...556?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2575fbf164


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 1, 2012)

Krautwaggen said:


> That looks like a "Good Buy" compared to
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/EARLIEST-KN...556?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2575fbf164




Yikes!!  I guess you're right.


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 1, 2012)

Krautwaggen said:


> That looks like a "Good Buy" compared to
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/EARLIEST-KN...556?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2575fbf164




This one is a members bike "frankabr" & was discussed this weekend at:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...-Iver-Johnson-Balloon-Tire-Bicycle-Rare-Parts

Can't believe he priced it this high after all the discussion but it is his bike to sell.  The bike is rare but not $18K rare.  Too many questions he hasn't tried to answer yet.  Here were my questions to him on this bike in the post.

Frank,

I would suggest letting this post settle in for a while & let some real Iver experts weigh in. I'm not one but I have looked at a lot of Ivers. The other thread where your pics are was all over the place with no real focus on your bike. I'm hoping you get much more focus on your bike with this new posting. Here are my first observations:


Not sure the rack is that special as it appears to be an altered normal rack
Chainring is like no Iver I've ever seen, is it a Cyclo associated with the derailleur or an Iver product. Others were producing 1/2" pitch chainrings earlier such as Racycle, Mead, etc. so the pitch doesn't concern me just the pattern unless it is specific to the Cyclo & second I would check the crank to see if it is Iver
Handlebar style had been on earlier Ivers
Schwinn front drum was probably added later by someone, could be original owner customization but I just do not believe Iver would have done this as they were so intent on making everything possible on their bikes
Saddle looks earlier teens rather than 33-34' but I am definitely not an expert on Brooks saddles
Real question on the bike to me is the Cyclo, is it original to the bike or was it added by a later owner


These are just my observations and my questions I would want to answer if the bike were mine so not trying to trash the bike but just give observations & point out questions I would want answered. 

It does appear to be a Balloon Truss Bridge and the first I have ever seen. It is super cool period!!!!!!!! I would not part it for that reason. Add to that it appears to have been a custom, the question is an Iver custom or an early owner custom. I can't answer that but what I will say is it appears to be a truly unique custom built bike that should not be parted especially if you can document all the parts are era (33-34' years or shortly thereafter) appropriate. If you can do that, then it is a real "time capsule" custom that should be kept together. My 2 cents anyway. Good luck!!!!!! - Gary​
Obviously he decided to sell it without answering my & a lot of other members questions.  Probably a Frankenbike, may a cool period custom?, but who knows without much more research.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 1, 2012)

Not sure how I missed a thread with all the interesting old English parts. I replied- looks like a part together job in my book.



Gary Mc said:


> This one is a members bike "frankabr" & was discussed this weekend at:
> 
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...-Iver-Johnson-Balloon-Tire-Bicycle-Rare-Parts
> 
> ...


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 1, 2012)

deleting my comment since the price has been reduced


----------



## Iverider (Oct 1, 2012)

It has been removed from eBay and will be relisted at a lower starting price according to his other thread in the General forum. Starting at $1,500. I think whoever buys it will be after the parts and not the whole. I still want to see a detailed photo of the steerer tube on the fork. It would prove or disprove the entire "Earliest Balloon tire Iver" I have a hunch it's been lengthened, but there's no way to be sure without dissassembly.

I'd also like to see measurements of the rear stays near the bottom bracket (as compared to a 28" Wheeled arch truss) If it's a true 1st balloon tire bike, the rear stays would likely be further apart near the bottom bracket junction. Otherwise it's just a 28" bike with 26" wheelset.

The frame is the only think I'd want. It's a tall frame which makes it desirable although I already have one.


----------

